# CANDY PAINT HINTS AND TIPS



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

IVE DONE BC CC BUT WANNA STEP MY GAME UP AND READY TO DO CANDY. ANY HINTS OR TIPS WOULD HELP PLEASE AND THANKS.


----------



## RollinCustomz (Oct 3, 2010)

Make sure you use 75% overlap and walk the length of the sides to keep the strokes even. Until you get the hang of it use a similar color base under your candy. For instance, if you are doing candy apple red use a coarse red metallic base underneath. You'll still get that pop in the sun but any un-even application is less noticeable.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Also don't start in the middle of a panel for example don't start in the middle of the trunk start at either end and work your way to the other side.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Keep your cup at least half full.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Practice .... practice .... practice. 

You dont want to be in a hurry either. Be sure to allow plenty of time between coats so that you dont get thick spots because IMHO candys tend to puddle in low spots or on seams. You also want to be sure to wait extra time before you clear coat because if its not dry enough the clear will leach the candy.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

58 Del-pala said:


> Practice .... practice .... practice.
> 
> You dont want to be in a hurry either. Be sure to allow plenty of time between coats so that you dont get thick spots because IMHO candys tend to puddle in low spots or on seams. You also want to be sure to wait extra time before you clear coat because if its not dry enough the clear will leach the candy.


yessir i got it sittin in the ghetto booth right now and ima clear it tomorrow, i got 3 quarts of clear. one is metallic clear and the rest are regular clear, im thinking i could put the metallic first and then go over it with the reggie. 



Lord Duez said:


> Keep your cup at least half full.


so that i dont run out on a panel and have to blend it in right? thanks bro 



1942aerosedan said:


> Also don't start in the middle of a panel for example don't start in the middle of the trunk start at either end and work your way to the other side.


so that it is ALL even. thanks 



RollinCustomz said:


> Make sure you use 75% overlap and walk the length of the sides to keep the strokes even. Until you get the hang of it use a similar color base under your candy. For instance, if you are doing candy apple red use a coarse red metallic base underneath. You'll still get that pop in the sun but any un-even application is less noticeable.


damnit jim i wish i wouldve known that, i used silver base, i was gonna use black but the dude whos car it is got cheap and didnt wanna go to napa to do it

how did my shit turnout guys lol its duplicolor cheap candy shit we mixed blue and candy green to make the teal. this is 3 coats. *BIG QUESTION.. CAN I WETSAND OVER THE COAT BEFORE THE LAST COAT OF CANDY WITH LIKE 2000 or 1500 grit????* BECAUSE MY WATER FILTER WASNT WORKING FOR SOME REASON AND I KEPT GETTING WATER DRIPS SO I TIED A HAND TOWEL WHERE IT WAS DRIPPIN LOL BUT YEAH I NEED TO WETSAND LIKE 4 LITTLE WATER DROPS AND I JUST WANNA MAKE SURE I DONT FUCK ANYTHING UP. SHOULD I USE THE HIGHEST GRIT I CAN GET? THANKS.

SOME OF THE PICS ARE WITH ONLY 2 COATS CANDY SO THATS WHY IT MAY LOOK STREAKY OR WHATEVER ON THE TRUNK LID.. THIS IS THE THIRD CAR I HAVE EVER PAINTED.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

OH YEAH AND I NEVER FINISHED THE ROOF BECAUSE I DIDNT FEEL LIKE BUSTING ANOTHER QUART OPEN JUST FOR IT CAUSE IM GONNA DO THE JAMS AND EVERYTHING TOMORROW BEFORE I CLEAR THE CAR SO ILL DO THE ROOF WHEN I DO THE JAMS.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

anybody got any clear tips


----------



## hood fame (Jun 1, 2011)

clear is what u use quimicals works whit temperature r u live on state or city its cold or hot means tha place did u get ur supplies try get 5 degrees up 5 down r u shooting candy before clear means u candy it and clear it step one. u can use depence tha weather deep ur sand paper for 10 min on water room tem 1500 waproof wen ur stard wed sand be eazy whit sand paper like a very smooth touch and 2step u wash all the process set. over spry it all car 2 times whait 30min on 1 on 2nd 45 went gets takky or close to dry its raedy to afull hand of clear just remaind some eazy whit it, take ur time good luck youtube got videos for cler tips i hope this help u :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

hood fame said:


> clear is what u use quimicals works whit temperature r u live on state or city its cold or hot means tha place did u get ur supplies try get 5 degrees up 5 down r u shooting candy before clear means u candy it and clear it step one. u can use depence tha weather deep ur sand paper for 10 min on water room tem 1500 waproof wen ur stard wed sand be eazy whit sand paper like a very smooth touch and 2step u wash all the process set. over spry it all car 2 times whait 30min on 1 on 2nd 45 went gets takky or close to dry its raedy to afull hand of clear just remaind some eazy whit it, take ur time good luck youtube got videos for cler tips i hope this help u :thumbsup:


i only understood bout half what you said but thanks haha


----------



## hood fame (Jun 1, 2011)

o ok i wont confuse u more ma point is where u shoot the clear on top of any tipe of candy,basecode,clercode,chemicals bases take ur time to doit good luck man :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

the shop only has 2000 grit can i use that instead of 1500 on the clear?


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

buffitout said:


> the shop only has 2000 grit can i use that instead of 1500 on the clear?


sure you can use 3000 if you want to, just going to take A LOT longer to cut it. not all bad just take ur time, the higher grit you use the longer it takes to cut but buffs out a lot quicker too. use the 2000 untill your happy and it looks smooth and even, then even get some 3000 and give it another once over and then buff.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

jumper said:


> sure you can use 3000 if you want to, just going to take A LOT longer to cut it. not all bad just take ur time, the higher grit you use the longer it takes to cut but buffs out a lot quicker too. use the 2000 untill your happy and it looks smooth and even, then even get some 3000 and give it another once over and then buff.


thanks good idea, any pics of that tcs headlights in your avatar?


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

buffitout said:


> thanks good idea, any pics of that tcs headlights in your avatar?



no and i already sold the car, they were 13K


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

they look sexy thanks for the tips ill post pics tomorrow of it cleared. how long should i wait to wetsand and buff it? can i do it the next day?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

buffitout said:


> you look sexy thanks for the tips ill post pics tomorrow of it cleared. how long should i wait to wetsand and buff it? can i do it the next day?


:ugh: 


id wait at least a couple days after leaving in the Hot ass FL sun :yessad:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

58 Del-pala said:


> Practice .... practice .... practice.
> 
> You dont want to be in a hurry either. Be sure to allow plenty of time between coats so that you dont get thick spots because IMHO candys tend to puddle in low spots or on seams. You also want to be sure to wait extra time before you clear coat because if its not dry enough the clear will leach the candy.


NO NO NO!!! DO NOT LET CANDY COATS DRY.BETWEEN COATS OR BEFORE CLEAR LOSES ADHESION. FINGER TEST THE TAPE NEXT TO THE LAST SPOT SPRAYED AND THEN PUT ANOTHER COAT WHEN THE "WEBBING" STOPS AND IS JUST TACKY.


----------

